# Lightroom Sharpening idea



## Timppa (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi!

I was just thinking about the following, Every picture you take, depending on the ISO, has some level of grain in it. Every time you edit, you need to start sliding those sliders till you get a really good sharpening with a minimum amount of noise.
This process can somtimes take up some time.
Would it be a good (or bad) idea to take photos at different ISO's of a standard subject with colors/contrasts, edit them as perfect as possible for only sharpness and noise, and then Save them 1 by 1 as a preset in lightroom?
I currently use a tamron 16-300, so my presets could be:
Tamron 16-300 - 100 ISO
Tamron 16-300 - 400 ISO
Tamron 16-300 - 1600 ISO
etc...

Everytime I would edit a photo then, I would check what ISO I took it on and use the preset accordingly.

Good or Bad?


----------



## qmr55 (Mar 13, 2017)

I'd think you'd run into the same problem, as every images is going to have a different exposure, a different color set, a different subject matter and different light source.  Would be hard to say any certain number of presets would actually do what you're looking for.

I think you'd end up having to do each photo individually anyway.

Granted, if you were taking photos over and over again of the same set of subjects (i.e. indoor sports, moving cars, things like that) you could probably have a base preset.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 13, 2017)

What I do is if I have shot 50 images in with the same settings in the same area/lighting, I edit the first one for exposure etc. Right click the thumbnail image and copy the develop settings. Then I select all of the thumbnails that are similar and paste the develop settings. Similar idea but just not done as a preset.


----------



## KmH (Mar 13, 2017)

Timppa said:


> Every picture you take, depending on the ISO, has some level of grain in it.


Nope.
Digital photos have _zero_ grain.
Digital Camera Image Noise: Concept and Types
Image noise - Wikipedia

There are various causes of image noise:
• dark current noise
• read noise
• signal amplifier noise
• thermal noise

So digital image sharpening is a book length subject.
Fortunately a couple of experts that created the Sharpening panel for ACR (Photoshop Camera Raw & Lightroom Develop module) wrote the book:
Real World Image Sharpening with Adobe Photoshop, Camera Raw, and Lightroom (2nd Edition)

As pointed out above, one of ACR's strengths is being able to batch process a bunch of photos shot in the same lighting conditions with one set of editing settings.


----------



## Timppa (Mar 13, 2017)

qmr55 said:


> I'd think you'd run into the same problem, as every images is going to have a different exposure, a different color set, a different subject matter and different light source.  Would be hard to say any certain number of presets would actually do what you're looking for.
> 
> I think you'd end up having to do each photo individually anyway.
> 
> Granted, if you were taking photos over and over again of the same set of subjects (i.e. indoor sports, moving cars, things like that) you could probably have a base preset.





zombiesniper said:


> What I do is if I have shot 50 images in with the same settings in the same area/lighting, I edit the first one for exposure etc. Right click the thumbnail image and copy the develop settings. Then I select all of the thumbnails that are similar and paste the develop settings. Similar idea but just not done as a preset.



I currently use this technique as well, but I just had this idea going trough my mind.



KmH said:


> Timppa said:
> 
> 
> > Every picture you take, depending on the ISO, has some level of grain in it.
> ...




Thank you all for your input, Its good to know in advance this idea can work, but only on 'same kind of objects in same kind of lighting'.
Saves me a lot of work and I gained more knowledge


----------

